# SPOT Device



## Loki (May 28, 2012)

Hey everyone! We have been using the SPOT Device since November. I have used it Central America, Europe, Scandinavia and numerous states in the USA. I have been using generally for business and it works well. I'm extremely happy with performance. My son has one in Asia as well and has been sending SITREPs from remote areas. It works great and it's a great family safety device and excellent for anyone traveling or working in remote regions. I highly recommend it. Check out the link, take care and be safe!

*Short overview;* This is a device that sends a remote signal to a Sat identifying your exact location. It activates and generates an e-mail or text message to a phone or computer to ten different points of contact. It also has an emergency medical rescue service plan. It has a 4 separate signal pre-designated message buttons. You have the ability to customize the messages sent out specific to your operation or needs. 

http://findmespot.com/en/


----------



## RackMaster (May 28, 2012)

I've been really interested in the SPOT for a while now and been thinking of picking one up, then they brought out the SPOT Connect... now I can't decide.  lol


----------



## Loki (May 28, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I've been really interested in the SPOT for a while now and been thinking of picking one up, then they brought out the SPOT Connect... now I can't decide. lol


 
I spoke to the guys at SPOT about that at SHOT SHOW. My thought was to keep them separate. If your cell phone goes down for whatever reason your out of luck. My Android has are very limited battery time, once down your out of luck. You drop it like me and break it or drop it in water your done. I break electronics and have horrible luck with Gizmos, all commo for me is FM (fucking magic). Also if you keep them separate you have two forms of emergency commo. Sometimes depending on the environment you can't get the SPOT to link for an extended period. However I carry an additional back phone with duel Sim cards (OCONUS) in it as well as a regular phone for USA back up. I still like the SPOT Device as a stand alone form of commos. One of my support guys for our company is a retired MSG 18E and he is the one that turned me on to this thingee.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 29, 2012)

SPOT is one way satcom on the cheap, ignoring the oh-shit factor.  Good stuff, but expect a hefty bill if you're just cold and want to go home but not in actual life threatening conditions.

The Alaska state troopers sent a bill to some out of state fishermen that got a case of tiny heart syndrome while salmon fishing and pushed the SOS button.


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> SPOT is one way satcom on the cheap, ignoring the oh-shit factor. Good stuff, but expect a hefty bill if you're just cold and want to go home but not in actual life threatening conditions.
> 
> The Alaska state troopers sent a bill to some out of state fishermen that got a case of tiny heart syndrome while salmon fishing and pushed the SOS button.


 
Spot on... Right you are! I / we develop our own response plans and really don't expect super man to come flying in. But as you say on the cheap and it works for basic check in stuff, location finding and tracking of personnel. Hey if it comes to death or pushing a button and getting a bill send the bill. Given the option of nothing and being in some of the shit sandwiches I have been in I will take it. I have done some pretty stupid shit, dumb young ignorant may be a better description. I'm not talking about some cool action guy / heavily supported thing either where you have 50 guys on a QRF waiting in the wings to bail you out and a Medevac. Thankfully I / we walked away.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 29, 2012)

Well, at least Alaska doesn't typically send a bill (other than medivac birds, which don't do SAR) if you're in trouble.  You yank their chain and:

A: They will leave you in the woods after taking your information
B: They will send you a bill for the flight time, crew hours, etc for any state assets utilized for the misconstrued SAR mission


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2012)

Its a good idea when in doubt / not in use to turn it off especially if in a pack, rough terrain or laying around. That's the one thing I fear most false positive activation's. Several of my guys have these and we now use them routinely. We purchased four of them for company use.


----------



## RackMaster (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  I think for what I plan on using it for, it should be gtg but I'll have to make sure I put it in a dry sac.  

I got a great case/battery pack for my iPhone for regular use but it doesn't keep out the wx.  The same company makes a new one for the "Outdoors", that I'll probably pick up when I upgrade my phone.


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2012)

Well just returned from my first backpacking / fishing trip this year. This is the first time I have used it in the back country. I don't use it in constant track mode. I turn it off between commo signals to save battery power of course. I went with my oldest best friend ever, ALICE (_44 lbs of love_). My cell phone couldn't get any signal for three days. When I returned today I did a comparison between my GPS way points and the SPOT signals and they were all money. I used the SPOT device which you will see on the side of my pack. It worked great and gave solid indicators to my buddies in the rear through the entire trip without a bump. Besides all that; the weather was good, the walk challenging and the mountains were beautiful. The pic is kind of bad because I had to use that timer thingeee and run to get it.


----------

